# The Birthday page!!



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

OK we def. need to have b-days on here so we can wish everyone happy b-day! Even if your 500 yrs old we still need to celbrate because no matter how old you are..we all think your still beautiful and amazing! lol! so put your month/day/year down so we can spank you on your amazing day


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

lol im retarded..i forgot to put my b-day down lmao..mine is March 31,1988!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 9, 2005)

April 1st, 1986. It's my bday soon


----------



## Alexa (Mar 9, 2005)

March 1st, 1989. yeaaa ive already had mine


----------



## Sanne (Mar 9, 2005)

mine's january 31th, 1984


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

mine is March 2nd,1987.
I already had mine.


----------



## amy (Mar 9, 2005)

Apr 30, 86!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 9, 2005)

Valentine's Day 1973


----------



## KIT (Mar 9, 2005)

APRIL 3 1984
I WILL BE 21!!!! OH  YAY. IM SO GOING TO GET DRUNK AND PARTY HARD!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

June 29
Oooooohhhhhh, the last year of being 20-something, kinda scary!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2005)

march 24th, 1987.

MY BIRTHDAY'S IN 15 DAYS! HELLLLLLLLO, CREDIT CARDS!


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2005)

December 27, 1979


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

June 29, 1980.

surprised to see so many mid to late 80s ladies on here!!  
Fun idea for a thread, IMO.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

November 17, 1980. 

I hit the quarter-century mark this year!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_March 1st, 1989. yeaaa ive already had mine _

 
happy birthday, girlie!!!!!  hope it was good to ya.


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_April 1st, 1986. It's my bday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is there April Fool's Day in Canada?  A friend and I were just wondering about if your bday was on April 1, would you get gag gifts every year?  Then it would become amazingly old real fast... Thanks for humoring me and this stupid query.


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_mine is March 2nd,1987.
I already had mine._

 
Happy belated bday to you too!  
Sorry I'm being a geezer... but I really like birthdays.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
April 1st, 1986. It's my bday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Is there April Fool's Day in Canada?  A friend and I were just wondering about if your bday was on April 1, would you get gag gifts every year?  Then it would become amazingly old real fast... Thanks for humoring me and this stupid query._

 
We do have April Fools, yup


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_June 29, 1976

Oooooohhhhhh, the last year of being 20-something, kinda scary!!_

 
Ha, we have the same birthday.  What are the odds??
I guess 1 in 364.25...


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
April 1st, 1986. It's my bday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Is there April Fool's Day in Canada?  A friend and I were just wondering about if your bday was on April 1, would you get gag gifts every year?  Then it would become amazingly old real fast... Thanks for humoring me and this stupid query.

 
We do have April Fools, yup_

 
Thanks for the info!  Wonder where this tradition came from??


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
April 1st, 1986. It's my bday soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
Is there April Fool's Day in Canada?  A friend and I were just wondering about if your bday was on April 1, would you get gag gifts every year?  Then it would become amazingly old real fast... Thanks for humoring me and this stupid query.

 
We do have April Fools, yup

 
Thanks for the info!  Wonder where this tradition came from??_

 
YW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea, it's an interesting one though *LOL*

And why April 1st?  Why not, May, or August?


----------



## Alison (Mar 9, 2005)

September 26 1984. Same day as my dad's and my mom's is 4 days later (different years obviously).


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine's October 20 1978...
I have met at LEAST 10 people in my lifetime w/ the same bday. How strange!  BTW I'm mrsdivajen @mua also!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_Ha, we have the same birthday.  What are the odds??
I guess 1 in 364.25..._

 
We have the PERFECT b-day, 1/2 way between x-mas and b-day....Love it


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 9, 2005)

August 2,1975. This year is the big one! I don't know why it's so stressful! I swear I don't look 30.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianadoll* 
_August 2,1975. This year is the big one! I don't know why it's so stressful! I swear I don't look 30._

 
Dittos, I'm really beginning to get depressed that soon I will be 30-something instead of 20-something.  I don't feel old, look old, or act old.......but I'm gettin' up there.


----------



## Janice (Mar 10, 2005)

10/16


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
Ha, we have the same birthday.  What are the odds??
I guess 1 in 364.25...

 
We have the PERFECT b-day, 1/2 way between x-mas and b-day....Love it_

 
I completely agree.  In elementary and high school, it was also always nice to never have to be at school on your bday.  guess we lucked out!!!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_Mine's October 20 1978...
I have met at LEAST 10 people in my lifetime w/ the same bday. How strange!  BTW I'm mrsdivajen @mua also!_

 
really?  i've only met one person not counting specktra!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

is there a most common birthday?  i wonder.


----------



## toropcheh (Mar 10, 2005)

yay! Mine is April 9, 1984.


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianadoll* 
August 2,1975. This year is the big one! I don't know why it's so stressful! I swear I don't look 30.

 
Dittos, I'm really beginning to get depressed that soon I will be 30-something instead of 20-something.  I don't feel old, look old, or act old.......but I'm gettin' up there._

 
Well since we all take good care of our skin and stuff, I declare 30 is the new 20. Cuz we all still look good


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_June 29, 1976

Oooooohhhhhh, the last year of being 20-something, kinda scary!!_

 
well when I saw your FOTD i thought you'd be 21 of not younger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna be 30 someday and look like you!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 
_APRIL 3 1984
I WILL BE 21!!!! OH  YAY. IM SO GOING TO GET DRUNK AND PARTY HARD!!!!!_

 
lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's what I said to everyone on 21th bday! I'll take a trrip all around the world, because I'm alowed to get drunk everywhere now!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_is there a most common birthday?  i wonder._

 
i'd think it was may 8th or 9th. i swear i know over 20 people with those birthdays.

"A recent survey suggests that more people are born on October 5 in the United States than any other day. October 5 holds a not-so-surprising significance, as conception would have fallen  on New Year's Eve. ;-)

The least common birth date in the U.S. is May 22nd."

http://www.rexanne.com/bday-info.html


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 
_"A recent survey suggests that more people are born on October 5 in the United States than any other day. October 5 holds a not-so-surprising significance, as conception would have fallen  on New Year's Eve. ;-)_

 

I KNOW!!!! My son't b-day is OCt 11.......he was a week late......count back and surprise it was Dec 31, 1999.  I wonder how that happened!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Valentine's Day 1973_

 
lol mines Feb 13, 1974


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 
"A recent survey suggests that more people are born on October 5 in the United States than any other day. October 5 holds a not-so-surprising significance, as conception would have fallen  on New Year's Eve. ;-)

 

I KNOW!!!! My son't b-day is OCt 11.......he was a week late......count back and surprise it was Dec 31, 1999.  I wonder how that happened!!!_

 
My daughter too..She was supposed to be born on the 4th of October...But she was REALLY late..ended up being October 20...Conceived new years eve :x


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alt629* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
March 1st, 1989. yeaaa ive already had mine 

 
happy birthday, girlie!!!!!  hope it was good to ya._

 
thanks! it was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....i feel so young


----------



## ambriel (Mar 14, 2005)

YIKES!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Looks like I'm the oldest so far....May 7, 1964....thank gawd I'm a very young looking 40....soon to be 41  :crap:


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 16, 2005)

I turn 26 on Friday! That's 18th March. I'm tempted to indulge in a bit of a haul, heh heh, we'll see if I do.


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 16, 2005)

May 23, 1984 <~~~(The BIG 21!!!!) can't wait!!


----------



## sara13 (Mar 16, 2005)

mine is April 25, 1980.  I'll officially not be in my early twenties anymore


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 31, 2005)

today is my b-day!! I'm the big ONE-SEVEN!!!..hehe my daddy gave me some money so i am going to the mac counter this weekend and buy me some wonderful stuff! :-D


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 31, 2005)

April 16, 1985  I'll be 20 this year, and let me tell you I feel old!  Call me crazy but so much has happened in the last year that has made me grow up in a heart beat...good times!  

Early happy birthday to all you April-babies!


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

@ Jessica & alt629: IM BORN ON JUNE 29 AS WELL!!!!!! THATS SOOOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

1984 that is...


----------



## may_cup (Apr 1, 2005)

November 3, 1978  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy birthday yesterday Kayla!


----------



## misslexa (Apr 2, 2005)

October 28, 1983 (YAY October babies!!)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2005)

18th March, so just passed. Am 26.


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 3, 2005)

September 20, 1975 

I don't look like I'm about to he 30, which is a very good thing, but to be honest, I really look forward to turning 30 for some reason.


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

Mines coming up! 05/14/88


----------



## MacLover (Apr 5, 2005)

I just had a birthday.  Mine is 3/22/69

In my office we don't have a Birthday, we have Gift Day!!!! LOL

We have all agreed since we are getting older not to have anymore birthdays.  So instead of a birthday we have gift day!


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine's June 19th, 1987.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 6, 2005)

June 2, 1981  here.. only 55 days...


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, lots of April birthdays!  Mine's April 25, 1981 so I'm exactly a year younger than sara13.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 9, 2005)

Mine is Aug. 10, 1983

I don't think I saw any Aug. birthdays or not many '83's either.


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 17, 2005)

october 8, 1983


----------



## niecypiecy (May 17, 2005)

Sept 18/78


----------



## HotPink (May 17, 2005)

October 8, 1980


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2005)

Mine's 14/3/84.


----------



## thoxxa (May 18, 2005)

15th April !


----------



## GoldieLox (May 18, 2005)

Mine was this past saturday!!

May 14, 1988 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I went to disneyland cuz i got a pass for my birthday and i ate at the blue bayou and it was really fun i loved it!!


----------

